# Bay Roan? Or Brown Roan...



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

Is there such a thing as brown roan?
I was looking at Bunny today and since she is losing a lot of her white hairs as her winter coat is growing in, and around where her black points should be as a bay, are more of the reddish brown color you see in brown horses.
Hopefully the pictures help, you can see the more brown color coming in on her shoulder.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes there is such a thing as a brown roan and IMPO you have a brown roan


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

NdAppy said:


> Yes there is such a thing as a brown roan and IMPO you have a brown roan


The AQHA is adding a lot of color choices when they update to their new software. Not sure if this is a color they are adding but they are adding the dunroan which is what my horse is. They have him registered now as a dun that exhibits the roan gene on his papers


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Lovely coloring!! Roans are _really_ pretty, like yours. I noticed that the TB broodmare farm on my way home from work, has had a chestnut roan foal this year. Didn't even know that TB's _could_ be roan--looker, none the less. =D


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

I can't wait to see what she looks like once she gets her full winter coat in.  Will update with photos once that happens.


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

And thank you everyone.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Corporal said:


> Lovely coloring!! Roans are _really_ pretty, like yours. I noticed that the TB broodmare farm on my way home from work, has had a chestnut roan foal this year. Didn't even know that TB's _could_ be roan--looker, none the less. =D


Technically, TBs can't be roan, so either the foal is a crossbred, or it's not a roan.

There is one line of TBs that are roan, but all of them are within Australia.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

NdAppy said:


> Yes there is such a thing as a brown roan and IMPO you have a brown roan


Haha...yeah, I would say she is positive proof if anyone had a doubt...:rofl:


----------



## Horseybex (Oct 13, 2012)

I think she's bay roan...
the mane's brown in the first picture but it looks black in the last one and she's got black stockings on her legs, consistent with the bay colouring.
She looks a similar colour to a pony I ride who is bay roan too.


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

Horseybex: Her mane is Black, white, red and brown. :b I think thats due to the roaning though. Her tail is mostly all black. She does have black legs, but I saw another thread on here somewhere when the horse had black legs but the rest was more brown, with the tan. I'll try and find it, but everyone said he was brown. Thats what made me think it was more possible for her.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Horseybex said:


> I think she's bay roan...
> the mane's brown in the first picture but it looks black in the last one and she's got black stockings on her legs, consistent with the bay colouring.
> She looks a similar colour to a pony I ride who is bay roan too.


Bay and brown are both mutations of the agouti gene. They both restrict black pigment production to the points of the horse. So both bay and brown horses have black on their legs, black on their ears, black manes and tails - the "hard" points, or the extremities of the horse. The difference between the two colours is in the "soft" points - muzzle, flank, under the tail, in the elbow. On a bay horse, these would match the body colour. On a brown horse, the "soft" points are lighter than the body colour.


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

She almost looks more like a varnish appy, but I will take your word she is a normal roan, her base coat looks to be Seal bay/brown (notice the light redish tan on her soft spots) so that would probably make her a brown roan, But she _is_ a type of bay, so IDK, I guess you can choose!


----------



## BossHoss (Nov 11, 2011)

Totally not an expert or anything, so don't mind me. I did see a color called "purple roan" a few months ago that reminds me of this horse color. Not sure if it was correctly labelled (or even exists!) but, that's what it reminded me of. :'D


----------

